# Autocruise Starblazer cold bedroom



## 131198

We are new to the motorhome fraternity having recently purchased a 04 Autocruise Starblazer. Our problem is we want to use the van all year round and in particular to Ski, the problem is the heating only goes as far as the bathroom which leaves the fixed bed over the garage pretty chilly in the middle of a cold night. Has anyone out there encountered the same problem and how have you resolved it.


----------



## ingram

Our 2006 Starblazer has an outlet below the drawers near the bed and also an outlet in the 'garage' locker, although we don't usually have that one open. It may be possible to add an extra outlet, depending on exactly what heating system / layout that you have.

Sorry can't be more help, except to suggest a hot water bottle.

Harvey


----------



## pneumatician

*Cold Bed*

I am unfamiliar with your layout but in our Van the Truma water heater etc is in the garage which is under the bed, this keeps the bed warm when required.
We have in extremis also used an electric blanket, very effective.

Steve


----------



## CliffyP

Cant say that we have found a problem with ours, we do have a mattress cover, and in the winter we use two good quality sleeping bags zipped together, so a bit more insulation underneath. You also need to make sure the bed is well aired, before setting out When we got it I had visions of having to insulate under the mattress, but have had no probs. It may be worse with the Larger garage option, but you have not said which one you have


----------



## ingram

Further to my previous answer; I assumed you would not be using an electric hook up but of course if you are, a separate electric heater would do the job.

I too was concerned that some insulation may be needed under the mattress but I bought a set of bed slats from Ikea, trimmed them to length and fitted them under the mattress. I don't know if this helps with warmth but it allows an air gap between mattress and base board which helps prevent condensation.

Harvey


----------



## CliffyP

ingram said:


> Further to my previous answer; I assumed you would not be using an electric hook up but of course if you are, a separate electric heater would do the job.
> 
> I too was concerned that some insulation may be needed under the mattress but I bought a set of bed slats from Ikea, trimmed them to length and fitted them under the mattress. I don't know if this helps with warmth but it allows an air gap between mattress and base board which helps prevent condensation.
> 
> Harvey


Good idea, I may try that


----------



## firewood

will send you a pm asap


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi 
We had a Starblazer and we put a Raskelf Topper on the bed and if it was really chilly (as we use our van all year round too) we would use an electric blanket before bed.
I know some would say do not use an electric blanket with a Raskelf but we had a thick duvet between the Raskelf and the electric blanket so we had plenty of insulation on the bed!
If you are not on hook up some hot water bottles would do the trick as already suggested!
Enjoy your trips.

Val


----------



## ingram

CliffyP said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further to my previous answer; I assumed you would not be using an electric hook up but of course if you are, a separate electric heater would do the job.
> 
> I too was concerned that some insulation may be needed under the mattress but I bought a set of bed slats from Ikea, trimmed them to length and fitted them under the mattress. I don't know if this helps with warmth but it allows an air gap between mattress and base board which helps prevent condensation.
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, I may try that
Click to expand...

I assume you meant the bed slats Cliff.

The ones I used are here:- except that they only seem to do them in a single size: 90cm, now, but there are others that may be suitable.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00072799

You do need to take note of the weight of them especially as it will all be behind the axle.

Harvey


----------



## 131624

I encountered this problem with my first starblazer. The way round it is to take off the mattress and cover the board with polystyrene about 1 inch thick available from B&Q for pence. I then put in a layer of insulation about quarter inch thick the silver bubble wrap stuff. This winter in portugal I was snug as a bug in a rug! and this winter was cold and wet!. One day I let the battery go down as I was using the tv a lot and forgot to watch the meter. That night there was a really hard frost (I was wild parking up in the mountains) but I didnt get cold at all. I awoke to find ice all over the motorhome. If you dont use the insulation the cold comes up through the cargo area into the mattress and you will never get warm. You could also stick some insulation on the roof of the cargo area. I also have fitted an electric blanket which I use on site if really cold, plus if no hook up I sometime use a water bottle. But with the insulation this isnt really neccessary just a comfort thing. I found that I then got too hot after a while and had to remove the duvet for a bit.


----------



## tomnjune

nothing beats my feather quilt lovely n warm ??

june


----------

